# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Những điểm đến hẻo lánh nhất thế giới - diem den heo lanh

## hangnt

*Có những điểm ăn uống, nghỉ ngơi ở nơi xa xôi, hẻo lánh của thế giới ít người biết đến. Hãy cùng phiêu lưu để ngắm những miền đất kỳ lạ đó.*

*Khách sạn Arctic*


Trải qua hành trình bảy giờ từ Copenhagen đến Ilulissat, khách sạn Arctic nằm ở thị trấn nhỏ thuộc Greenland. Đây được xem là khách sạn nằm ở cực bắc của thế giới. Tại đây, bạn có thể ở trong một lều tuyết cạnh mặt hồ Ice Fjord hoặc trong một căn phòng và tha hồ ngắm nhìn mọi người trượt tuyết.

Khách sạn có hai nhà hàng, quán bar và khu nướng ngoài trời phục vụ các món ăn theo mùa như hải sản tươi mới đánh bắt, xạ hương om với bò và cá bơn, trong khi quầy bar Ice Rock phục vụ các loại rượu vang nổi tiếng trên thế giới.

*Khách sạn trên cây*


Hãy để người Thụy Điển xây dựng khách sạn cây bởi họ có thiết kế cực kỳ hoang dã với ngôi nhà cây nằm sâu trong rừng. Mất khoảng một giờ từ thị trấn nhỏ của Lulea và chưa tới 40 dặm từ Bắc Cực Tuyến (Arctic Circle) bạn sẽ đến với Treehotel. Tại đây, khách du lịch có thể sống cùng thiên nhiên trong các căn phòng thiết kế thành khối hình lập phương trong suốt bằng kính thu nhỏ toàn bộ khung cảnh khu rừng vào trong tầm mắt.

Nếu thích cuộc sống hoang dã hơn nữa, bạn cũng có thể chọn lựa những căn phòng thiết kế theo hình tổ chim với các cành cây đan vào. Tuy hoang sơ là thế, nhưng bên trong các phòng đều trang trí thẩm mỹ và phòng tắm kiểu dáng đẹp và hiện đại.

*Khách sạn Hang động Kokopelli*


Hình ảnh khách sạn Hang động Kokopelli (Mỹ) ngay lập tức khiến bạn liên tưởng đến hình ảnh của "Fantastic Mr. Fox" (Mr. Fox và cuộc phiêu lưu trong vùng hoang dã). Lối vào khách sạn chỉ là một con đường dốc khắc vào đá sa thạch. Mỗi phòng như một hang động nhỏ, được trang trí khá ấm cúng và đầy đủ tiện nghi.

*Nhà hàng Rock*


Ra khỏi bờ biển Zanzibar, trên một tảng đá nhỏ ở Ấn Độ Dương và chỉ có 14 bàn, Nhà hàng Rock là điểm đến cho thực khách thích mạo hiểm. Tất cả các bàn ăn đều "đối mặt" với nước biển. Ngồi đây, ngắm nhìn trời đất và nhấp từng ngụm rượu vang châu Phi thì thật không còn gì bằng.

*Quán trọ ở miền bắc nước Anh*


Các quán trọ duyên dáng, mộc mạc và cổ điển ở miền bắc nước Anh đã vang danh kể từ năm 1300. Với sự chú trọng về thực phẩm và đồ uống, đây là điểm đến cho những người sành ăn.

*Nhà hàng trên chóp đá*


Nếu không xuất hiện trên trang web trực tuyến, nơi này chắc cũng chưa được biết đến. Tuy nhiên, nhà hàng ở chóp đá này đã thực sự tồn tại ở Trung Quốc.

Đây là nơi chỉ dành cho du khách có sở thích thám hiểm. Bắt đầu cuộc hành trình, du khách sẽ chui vào một xe điện (trong một hẻm núi sâu) và tiếp tục vào một con đường núi ọp ẹp để đến được khu du lịch.

*Khách sạn Barentsburg*


Svalbard là quần đảo nằm giữa Bắc Băng Dương, biển Barents, biển Greenland và biển Na Uy. Barentsburg là hòn đảo còn lại của Nga trong Slavbard. Ở đây không có đường giao thông và du khách phải trải qua cuộc hành quân "bằng chân" trong hai ngày. Bù lại, bạn sẽ được đền đáp với những món ăn cổ điển kiểu Nga tại khách sạn Barentsburg.

*Furneaux Lodge*


Furneaux Lodge ở New Zealand là nơi khách chỉ đến được bằng phà. Thu mình trong màu xanh mát rượi của cây cối, bao bọc bởi làn nước trong vắt, điểm đến này là món quà ban tặng cho những ai muốn tìm kiếm nơi yên bình, thoáng đãng và thưởng thức món ăn tươi sống từ biển, trái cây chín mọng quả…

*Namche Bazaar*


Nằm giữa Kathmandu và núi Everest, Namche Bazaar cũng là một điểm đến xa xôi của du khách. Nhưng đây cũng là nơi “cứu cánh” cuối cùng cho bạn, nếu lỡ quên mua thứ gì ở Kathmandu. Namche Bazaar chỉ có một quầy bar, hai lò nướng bánh, một quán cà phê internet, Bảo tàng của người Sherpa và khách sạn Everest View.

*Old Forge*


Old Forge vẫn được liệt kê một trong số các quầy bar tốt nhất Scotland năm này qua năm khác. Để đến được đây, bạn có thể dùng phà của người địa phương, chèo thuyền kayak, máy bay trực thăng hoặc du thuyền.
Một khi đã ở đó, hãy thưởng thức tôm hùm do chính người địa phương bắt, cá biển tươi sống và chìm đắm trong tiếng sáo du dương hay điệu múa của vũ công múa bụng. Nếu không muốn rời đi thì đã có nơi lưu trú rất sang trọng như Knoydart House ở gần đó.

_Theo TTO_

----------


## pigcute

Nội thất mấy chỗ này nhìn đặc biệt ghê :cuoi1:

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

